# Profi-Heater Teichheizung



## Sobseal (4. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wollte mal fragen wer hier Erfahrungen mit Teichheizungen hat, finde nichts konkretes im Forum,

Möchte mir eine Teichheizung zulegen und würde den Teich am liebsten den Winter über dauerhaft auf 10 grad halten.
Das heißt sobald demnächst die Wassertemp auf 10 grad geht soll die heizung das niveau halten und erst wieder aus sein wenn es wieder wärmer wird bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur.

Es sind knapp 12000L und würde dann eine 2kw heizung nehmen entweder wärmetauscher oder durchlauferhitzer wobei die auf bis zu 40grad einstellbar sind. Die Stromkosten sind mir bewusst.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Gibts diese auch mit Temperaturfühler das sich dieses selbst regelt und die Temperatur hält? 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Testpilot (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Ich denke da kommst Du nicht mit einer 2 KW Heizung aus um Wasser auf 10°C zu erwärmen.
Um einen Liter auf 1°c zu erwämen brauchst Du 1,16 Watt
Das mal 12.000ltr mal 10°c.....  das sind lt meiner Rechnung ca 140 KWH

Herzlichen Glückwunsch :crazy


----------



## Sobseal (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Hmm das ist wohl richtig,

Man sagt ja ca 1kW für 5000L für welchen Temperatur Wert ist dies dann gedacht? Die Heizungen können ja auf bis zu 40grad eingestellt werden was ich irgendwie ziemlich hoch finde aber dabei müsste dies doch machbar sein eine temperatur von 5-10 grad zu erreichen?


----------



## herbi (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Servus Daniel,...

ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem heizen,....baue aber heuer auch diesen Teichheizer (3kwh) ein und versuche die *Temperatur auf 5°C *zu halten ,....!
Nächste Woche, kommt das neue Gehäuse für den Heizer und dann kann es losgehen,....
Mein Teich wird aber komplett isoliert,...hier zu sehen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15737
mir sagte man das diese Heizleistung ausreichend ist,....
Mal sehen ob es funzt.... Den Heizer betreibe ich mit einer kleinen 3000er Pumpe, es wird nur der Patronenfilter beheizt, den in den Heizer darf man kein " Schmutzwasser" durchlaufen lassen,...!


----------



## Testpilot (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Ja die erreichst Du auch, aber nicht bei 2 KW Einsatz.
Ich habe es Dir oben ausgerechnet
1 Liter auf einen Grad zu erwämen benötigt 1,16 Wh
Du hast 12.000 Liter und möchtest diese auf 10 °c erwärmen.
Das macht also
12.000ltr * 1.16Wh * 10°c = 139.2KWh
Bei 5°c
12.000ltr x 1.16Wh * 5°c = 69.6KWH

und so weiter und so weiter

Wärmeverlußte sind nicht mit eingerechnet


----------



## Sobseal (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Wollte den Heizer  zwichen den Auslauf hinter dem Oase Filter hängen wie es laut hersteller auch gehen sollte sodass das das erwärmte wasser dann direkt in den den Teich fließt. Hat der Heater einen Temperaturfühler oder muss dieser slber gereglt werden und dann immer nachgestellt werden??


----------



## herbi (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

@ Daniel,...

an meinem Gerät ist ein Drehknopf wo man die Temp. einstellen kann,....!
Ich denke das man das Wasser dann per Hand messen muß,....!


----------



## Sobseal (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Ja so kenne ich diese auch dachte nur das es diese evtl auch mit temperaturfühler gibt um sich selber zu regeln wäre ja die beste Lösung...


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Mal ne Frage.... woher die Annahme, dass es 1,16WH sind?
Es ist doch immer von der Außentemperatur abhängig, wie stark die Heizung nachheizen muss und je mehr Wasser man auf einer Temperatur hat umso besser hält sich diese auch und kühlt nicht so schnell aus. Dann kommt es doch noch auf die Oberfläche an etc...

Würde mich also interessieren woher dieser Wert kommt, dass man das so pauschalisieren kann?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Sobseal (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Denke werde es dann auch erstmal mit einer 3KW Heizung probieren..


----------



## herbi (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

@ Daniel,...

und dir Temperatur nicht zu hoch wählen,....!

5°C ist glaube ich vollkommen ausreichend,...


----------



## Testpilot (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Nicht von mir .... Zitat

Die Wärmekapazität von Wasser ist 418 J/(g K)

1 Liter Wasser sind ca 1 kg also 1000 g.

Der Temperaturunterschied beträgt 1 °C somit 1 K

Also:


Energie = Wärmekapazität * Masse * Temperaturdifferenz

Energie = 418 J/(g K) * 1000 g * 1 K

Energie = 418000 J

1 J = 1 Ws

Energie = 418000 Ws

                      418000 Ws
Energie = ---------------------
                      3600 s/h


Energie = 116,(periode)1 Wh

Energie = 0,116111 kWh
_______________________________




Nordhesse_Lukas schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.... woher die Annahme, dass es 1,16WH sind?
> Es ist doch immer von der Außentemperatur abhängig, wie stark die Heizung nachheizen muss und je mehr Wasser man auf einer Temperatur hat umso besser hält sich diese auch und kühlt nicht so schnell aus. Dann kommt es doch noch auf die Oberfläche an etc...
> 
> Würde mich also interessieren woher dieser Wert kommt, dass man das so pauschalisieren kann?
> ...


----------



## squidy (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Hallo zusammen

Wärme-Energie
    1 l Wasser um 1 ° erwärmen,  W  = 4,19 x 1000 x 1 WattSekunden
        =   419 0 WattSekunden   =   0,0012 kWh (kiloWattStunde) = 1.2Wh

nur muss ja nicht um 10° erwärmt werden sonder nur von 4-6° auf die 10° hoch  und das auch nicht dauernd da man ja nicht einen Bachlauf heizen will sondern ein "stehendes gewässer.

es sind also 140kwh nötig um die 10° zu schaffen danach muss man aber nur noch den Verlust ausgleichen 

gruss remo


----------



## Sobseal (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Okay, hatte mir dasselbe eben auch mal nachgerechnet, stimmt also
wollte die Rechnung auch gerad posten 

Wobei ich mittlerweile beschlossen habe ihn auf 5 grad zu halten.


----------



## squidy (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

hallo namenloser

5° hast du auch so 

da du ja nie auf die 10° hoch Heizen musst sondern nur 10° konstant halten, wird wohl eine 3kw heizung reichen. da ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Heizung ja läuft das Wasser 10° hat muss nur der Wärmeverlust ausgeglichen werden.

da kommt es auf dich an wie gut du deine Teich isolierst.

generell wird dir hier keiner sagen können wie viel KW die heizung braucht, da so viele variabeln in der Berechnung sind, da kann man auch mit der besten Wärmelehre nix mehr rechnen ohne irgendwelche probemessungen vom boden, luft etc zu haben.

-Man müsste messen wie die Bodentemperatur ist und die dazugehörige Kontacktfläche mit Wasser um den Wärmeverlust im Boden zu bestimmen
-Das selbe in grün mit der Wasseroberfläche zur Temperatur der Luft ( ein wenig einfacher)
-nicht berechenbar wäre dann schon wieder einfluss von Wind, Schnee, etc

generell aber schön das die Heizungen auf 40° heizen, da ist die Temperaturdifferenz schön gross und somit eine gute effizenz bzw wird weniger Zeit benötig um die gleiche menge zu Heizen, der hohe Durchfluss könnte dies aber wieder zunichte machen 

du siehst Formeln in Bücher nachschlagen kann jeder, leider weicht die Theorie hier zu stark von der Praxis ab um noch genau Berechnungen zu machen. Ich habe z.b. gelernt Wärmenberechnungen in der Elektronik zu machen (normale Wärmenlehre) nur sind das andere Bedingungen als hier, bzw hat es da feste Parameter 

ich würd an deiner stelle eine 3kw einbauen und einfach mal testen ob sie die 10° halten mag mit der nötigen isolierung der Teichoberfläche, wenn nicht einfach als frostschutz einsetzen um die mind. 4° zu halten  3kw darum weil die Preisdifferenz minimal ist bei 1,2 und 3kw Heizungen und man mehr Potenzial nach oben hat.

gruss remo


----------



## Vampyr (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Was sind denn das für Rechnungen? So kann man da doch nicht rangehen.
Wichtig ist die Wärmeübergangsfläche und der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wasser und Luft/Erde. Wobei ich die Erde im Überschlag mit 20% aufschlag vereinfachen würde.

Leider habe ich die Formlen dazu momentan nicht im Kopf, da das eigentlich nicht mein Fachgebiet ist. Ich weiß aber noch, dass wir im ersten Semester mal ein paar Beispiele zur Dimmensionierung vom Hausheizungen durchgerechnet habe, die ja analog zu betrachten sind. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich die entsprechenden Rechnungen/Formeln mal raussuchen, wenn mir da keiner zuvor kommt.


----------



## squidy (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

hi 

sag ich ja 

die boden temperatur nur darum um die differenz zu berechnen von erde zu wasser, dies in bezug auf die kontacktfläche.
das ganze dann für die oberfläche wasser zu luft 

nur wird die temperatur im erdreich nicht stabil sein, wie auch die luft nicht. kann man also so oder so nicht rechnen  

Hauswände sind auch im erdreich isoliert, da werden die werte wohl wieder stabiler für die berechnung der Heizleistung.

Rechnet bis ihr grün werdet, aber stimmen wird das nie. keiner hat referenzpunkte um in die rechnung mit einfliessen zu lassen, alleine schon mit deinem 20% aufschlag, wird das nix 

Testen und versuchen das optimum an isolierung rauszuholen, dann wissen wir mehr 

gruss


----------



## Testpilot (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*



squidy schrieb:


> Testen und versuchen das optimum an isolierung rauszuholen, dann wissen wir mehr



Genau so ist das


----------



## Vampyr (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Hi squidy,
prinzipiell hast du Recht. Es geht aber auch nicht darum auf nen halbes Grad genau auszurechnen, welche Temperatur der Teich an welcher Stelle hat. Dafür könnte man ne FEM machen und dann Parameter wie Boden- und Lufttemperatur variieren.

Es geht hier um die Dimmensionierung der Heizung und um einen ganz groben Überschlag. Fehler sind in allen Berechnungen dieser Art, man muss nur wissen, wie groß der mögliche Fehler ist und man kann mit arbeiten.

Das ist allemal besser als die blinde Anwendung von Formeln, wie man es in den ersten Versuchen hier gesehen hat. Die Berechnungen waren ja nicht falsch, aber hierfür überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen, da die Energie ausgerechnet wurde, die zum Erwärmen notwenidig ist. Was wir brauchen sind die Wärmeverluste und die gehen nunmal nur über die Kontaktfläche.


----------



## squidy (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

hi vamp

genau das wollte ich damit sagen, berechnen kann man das genau eh nicht, die anfangsrechnungen waren nur formel ohne praxisbezug und somit unbrauchbar.

ich denke wir haben hier nun einen guten stand erarbeitet, um für andere evtl ein anhaltspunkt zu sein die ähnliches planen. aus meiner sicht hätte hier gar keine formel eingebracht werden müssen, es entstehen dann nur solche ableitungen, wie wir sie zu anfang des threads gesehen haben.

generell kann man sagen, es muss NUR der Wärmeverlust ausgeglichen werden, da man ja bereits bei 10° anfängt zu heizen und im frühjahr bei mehr als 10° wieder abstellt.

na dann lasst uns gespannt sein auf die ergebnisse von Sobseal.

lg remo


----------



## Sobseal (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Danke erstmal für die große Resonanz,

die Teichheizung kommt jetzt Anfang der Woche werde es dann kommende Woche mal testen und die Ergebnisse posten habe schonmal angefangen erste Daten zu Wasser-, Boden- und Lufttemperatur zu sammeln. 

Bin übrigens Daniel
Viele Grüße und noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Sobseal (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Profi-Heater 3kw ist heute endlich angekommen,
werde ihn jetzt direkt mal einbauen und Richtung WE, wenn es auch wieder kühler wird versuchen einzustellen.

Habe Temperaturfühler im Wasser am Grund mittig plaziert, einen in der nähe des Heaters als Luftfühler und einen 20cm in der Erde versenkt um eine ungefähre Bodentemperatur zu messen, bin selber mal gespannt. 

Die Werte aus Wasser Luft Boden und die zuheizende Temperatur am Heater in Bezug auf die zu erreichende Wassertemperatur müssten doch in Korrelation zu bringen sein oder?? 
Das man quasi eine, wenn es eine gerade ist, gerade oder Kurve dazu nutzen kann um zu sagen wenn nun die Temperatur in Luft und umliegenden Boden auf X1/X2 fällt muss der Heater Y heizen um Z Wassertemperatur zu erhalten???


Grüße
Daniel


----------



## squidy (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

hi daniel

dann sind wir mal gespannt auf die resultate 

probier doch anfangs die temperatur in der nacht, der am tag anzugleichen 

bei uns ist das immo 4° differenz, so kannst du schonmal einige erfahrungswerte sammeln bzw. testen ob du eine tempabsenkung von 4° ausgleichen kannst.

zu deiner frage, ja aber das sind nur erfahrungswerte. du musst also quasi einen testwinter machen um für nächstes jahr dann referenzpunkte zu haben. also schön journal führen 

ich würde wenn es dir möglich ist alle 6h die messwerte protokollieren  dann bekommst du eine kennlinie. und kannst anhand dieser dann bestimmen, ob die 3kw anlage ausreichend ist bzw. bis wann du mit ihr die gewünschte temp halten kannst. aufgrund dessen würd ich dann entscheiden bei welcher konstanten temp du über den winter den teich betreiben willst.

lg remo


----------



## koifischfan (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Hänge doch gleich ein Energiemeßgerät dazwischen.


----------



## Vampyr (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Hi Daniel, remo hat recht.
solange du keine Wärmeabgabefläche mit einer definierten Isolierleistung hast, kanst du nur auf Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. Solange deine Heizung nicht auf ner bestimmten Leistung läuft, erhällst du ne Fläche (analog zur Kurve nur im 3 dimmensionalen Koordinatensystem).
Die Achsen währen: Lufttemp. Wassertemp. und Heizleistung
Wenn du die Bodentemp noch mit reinnimmst, kommst du schon auf ne 4 dimmensionale Kurve. da brauchst du dann schon nen Computer zur Auswertung.

Aber genug gefachsimpelt.
Gut, dass du das Teil hast.
Häng dir ein Thermomter in den Teich, eins in den Boden und eins in die Luft und zeichne erstmal die Werte nebst gefahrener heizleistung auf.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, steigt die Heizleistung expotential zur Temperaturdifferenz. Also wenn du um zwei Grad auszugleichen 2000W brauchst, brauchst du für 4° schon 16kW, für 6° währen es schon 32kW. Aber das ist Theorie.

Wie gesagt, fahr das Teil im Winter mal ein uns guck mal, was die Temperaturen so sagen. Wenn du unter 3° kommst, solltest du die Heizung aber komplett abschalten.
Grund dafür die die (eine) Anormalie des Wasser. Es hat bei 4° die größte Dichte. Darum frieren Seen und Teiche von oben nach unten zu. Und das wasser am Grund hat bei ausreichender Tiefe genau 4°.

Wenn du eine Heizung drin hast und diese schafft es nicht die 4° zu halten, steigt das warme Wasser vom Heizer durch Konvektion nach oben. Dadurch bleibt das Wasser komplett in Bewegung und gefrieriert ne nach Konvektion schlagartig durch.
Dann kannst du deine Fische an Käptn Iglo verscherbeln.


----------



## Sobseal (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Mein Einlauf liegt recht weit oben knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche deshalb habe ich eine 2m schlauch verlängerung sodass ich den einlauf tiefer in den Teich verlegen kann, die Heizung ist mittlerweile eingebaut aber noch nicht in Betrieb, da der Teich zZ noch eine Temperatur von 15Grad hat. Selbst als es jetzt erstmal auf 7Grad die Nacht runter ging hält der Teich noch eine Temperatur von 15grad bei 80cm tiefe.

Zu Vampyr, danke erstmal, die Heizung kann man bis 40grad hoch regeln sodass ich nicht glaube das ich diese ausschalten muss weil das wasser richtung 3grad geht.

Hat jemand eine Formel um eine ca Wärmeabgabe über die Oberfläche zu errechnen?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Vampyr (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*



Sobseal schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Formel um eine ca Wärmeabgabe über die Oberfläche zu errechnen?
> 
> Grüße
> Daniel



Sicher
Q=h*A*(T1-T2)*t

Q=Wärmemenge
h=Wärmeübergangskoeffizient
A=Kontaktfläche
T1,T2= Temperaturen der Medien (Wasser/Luft bzw Wasser/Boden)
t= Zeit

Wenn du das Ganze durch t teilst (also das t einfach aus der Formel rauslässt) erhällst du anstatt einer Wärmemenge eine Leistung.

h*A könntest du da beide dir nicht bekannt sind und durch Messung hergeleitet werden müssen durch eine neue Variable z.B. Lambda ersetzen. Dieses Lambda währe dann ein Faktor, der eben ermittelt werden muss.

Damit ergibt sich: P=L*dT
L=Lambda
dT=eigentlich delta T=Temperaturdifferenz

Ich würde Luft- und Bodentemperatur wie vorher schon gesagt zusammenfassen bzw die Bodentemperatur weg lassen. Der Grund ist, wenn du das aufzeichnest, bräuchstest du ein Diagramm mit 4 Achsen.
Lässt du die Bodentemperatur weg, kommst du mit nem 3-dimmensionalen aus und die Abweichungen werden nicht so gravierend sein.

edit: Einheit des Lambdas ist übrigens W/K


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Servus,...

habe nun heute endlich das Gehäuse bekommen,....!

Nun möchte ich die Heizung einbauen,....!

Anfangs war die Rede vom Patronenfilter heizen,....andere sagten mir ich solle einen separaten (geschlossen!) Kreislauf machen,...wo eine Schlauchleitung spiralförmig auf den Teichgrund gelegt wird,....eine Pumpe natürlich dazwischen geschaltet,....!

Wie soll ich es machen,...gebt mir mal Tipps,... Danke,...!


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Wow,
das ist ein heißer thread!   
Ich würde bei dem Problem folgendermaßen herangehen:
a) Bodenfläche ignorieren (solange nicht Steilwand überall)
b) Wärmeleitfähigkeit (Luft) = minimale Leistung
Damt hat man folgende Werte:
2-4 W/K/m² bei wenig bewegter Luft als Wärmeleitwert.
Das entspricht der Wärmemenge, die der Teichheizer liefern muß.
Also:
Außentemperatur Nov-Jan im Mittel bei 2°C,
gewüschte T bei 5°C -> 3K minimale Temperaturdifferenz.
bei 50 m² Teichfläche sind knapp 500W dauerhafte Heizleistung nötig, das sind 12 kWh oder rund 220 € Stromkosten. 2 kW Heizleistung sind somit gerade noch ausreichend für 50 m², wenn die Außentemperaturen -7°C nicht dauerhaft unterschreiten. So far, so good .. (Zitat ist geklaut)


----------



## squidy (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

hi Rolf

 haste mal wieder nicht alles gelesen  die berechnungen sind schon durch 




herbi schrieb:


> Servus,...
> 
> habe nun heute endlich das Gehäuse bekommen,....!
> 
> ...



hi herbi

Mehr Infos, ohne die kann dir wohl hier keiner helfen  ich geh mal von einem schwerkraftsystem aus, mit dem erwähnten PF.
da würd ich einfach entweder mit Bypass oder mit seperater Pumpe das Wasser aus dem PF durch die Heizung in den Teich laufen lassen. 

mach doch einen eigenen "fred" auf und lass diesen dem Daniel


----------



## ebo (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*



Vampyr schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Heizung drin hast und diese schafft es nicht die 4° zu halten, steigt das warme Wasser vom Heizer durch Konvektion nach oben. Dadurch bleibt das Wasser komplett in Bewegung und gefrieriert ne nach Konvektion schlagartig durch.
> *Dann kannst du deine Fische an Käptn Iglo verscherbeln*.



Klasse beschrieben und das noch mit Witz. 

lg
ebo


----------



## Sobseal (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Ist kein Problem, das Thema zusammen zu nutzen, im Prinzip gehts doch um das selbe Thema.

habe übrigens den Koi Pro Profi Heater Teichheizer 3kW verbaut,

Werde mal Bilder von der Installation machen,

Habt ihr die Heizer vorm Filter oder dahinter?

Hab ihn davor weil dahinter das Problem ist das ich kaum Gefälle zum Auslauf habe und mir dann der Durchfluss zu gering erschien

Greets


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Hi Remo,
diesmal haste aber meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen... .
Die Rechnung bezog sich auf den echten Wärmeverlust, nicht auf die Energie, die ich zum Aufheizen von x kg Wasser brauche (das schaffe ich auch mit 1W Heizleistung, dauert nur etwas länger...).
Das war jetzt aber nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern an die Gemeinde gedacht. Bei einem Teich kann man also pro m² Oberfläche und K (°C) Temperaturunterschied je nach Lage und Windstärke mit 2-10 W Wärmefluß rechnen (siehe die Programme für Hausisolation, ist das gleiche Thema, beim Teich plus einen Aufschlag für Verdunstungswärme). Als schlimmste Annahme mal ein paar Tage mit Minusgraden nehmen. Mehr Heizleistung schadet auf keinen Fall. Die Rechnung stimmt dann nicht mehr, wenn man den Boden mit erwärmt (Wasser>8°C)!


----------



## squidy (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

hallo liebe Gemeinde

hab heute grad mit meinem Koihändler über das Thema geredet, welcher auch Teiche baut.

Und dann das grosse  als er mir seine Erfahrungswerte sagte.

- Bei einem Abgedeckten Teich reicht eine 2KW Heizung für 25000l. Jedoch nur um die Temperatur von 6° zu halten. 

- Ich darauf hin: 6° hat die unterste Wasserschicht so oder so

- Er antwortete nur ganz kühl: Das ist Theorie und trifft beim Bodensee zu aber nicht bei unseren Teichen. Da der Filter ja eh weiterläuft wird das Wasser so oder so duchmischt.

na dann kübeln wir mal alle unsere Rechnungen und messen erstmal diesen Winter 

@rolf, nehm ich doch ned persönlich, ja haste recht diesmal war ich es


----------



## Sobseal (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Also, nochmal ein update meine Heater läuft ja jetzt schon knapp 4 Wochen,
wobei der Teich vor dem einschalten (3kw bei 11000L) schon bei 8Grad war.
Nun hält er seit dem einschalten (Heater steht auf 15Grad) die Temperatur bis jetzt konstant bei 11Grad.

Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter verläuft wenn die Temperatur jetzt bald noch weiter fallen.

Grüße


----------



## Xteufel3 (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Messt du auch die kwh mit würd mich mal intressieren wie viel da so anstehen am Monatsende ?

Gruß Marco


----------



## koifischfan (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Läuft der Heizer ständig?



> Nun hält er seit dem einschalten (Heater steht auf 15Grad) die Temperatur bis jetzt konstant bei 11Grad.


Dann heißt das heißt für mich, daß er nicht genügend Leistung hat, deine Wassermenge auf die gwünschte Temperatur zu erhitzen.


----------



## chr1z (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Da stimmt was nicht, ich komm mit dem 3 Kw Modell ohne Probleme auf höhere Temperaturen (16+.)

Teich ist natürlich gut abgedeckt / isoliert. 

Liter ca 25000.


----------



## squidy (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Hi Daniel 

sind doch schöne ergebnisse  teich schon isoliert? und wo sind die bilder 




chr1z schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht, ich komm mit dem 3 Kw Modell ohne Probleme auf höhere Temperaturen (16+.)
> 
> Teich ist natürlich gut abgedeckt / isoliert.
> 
> Liter ca 25000.



hi chris 
sicherlich kommt man höher, aber sind da dann auch nur 16° eingestellt auf der Heizung?

lg remo


----------



## chr1z (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*



squidy schrieb:


> Hi Daniel
> 
> sind doch schöne ergebnisse  teich schon isoliert? und wo sind die bilder
> 
> ...



na klar den die heizung läuft auch nur an wen die temperatur 15,9 hat.


----------



## herbi (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Profi-Heater Teichheizung*

Servus  Teichfreunde,...

na hier war ja viel los,...

So kleines Feedback von meiner Heizung,....nachdem das Gehäuse ausgetauscht wurde und ich den Profi heater 3kw installiert habe ,...halte ich im Teich 7°C ,....!

Letzte Woche viel dann auch noch der Termostatregler aus,...welchen ich aber überbrücken konnte,...nun läuft die Heizung 2 1/2std. im 12 Stundenrythmus,...

und habe keine Problem die Temperatur zu halten,...!

Kann leider mom. kein Foto machen da die FA zugeschneit ist,....

Hole ich aber nach,....

Zu sehen ist ein kleines Viedeo hier,...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25544


----------

